# Just buy a new Timeshare and looking for help?



## TUGBrian

Drop whatever you are doing and read this immediately!









						Did I make a mistake buying a new Timeshare
					

Help for owners that regret buying a new Timeshare



					tug2.net


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

....... The fact that you are now doing the research on a multi thousand dollar purchase ....
.. proves that you don't exactly know what you bought ......

That line says it all -
**********
ie -[ rescind NOW   /  then do your research ]


----------



## TUGBrian

kudos to the tugger who suggested this be a sticky post!  the article has been around for years but the more eyes on it the better!


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> kudos to the tugger who suggested this be a sticky post!  the article has been around for years but the more eyes on it the better!


It’s amazing how many long time owners still don’t even know what they own or how to use it. I created a Facebook group for Marriott and vistana owners, I polled to see how many are members of tug and added an option of “what is TUG” in the poll. 20% of those polled are members of TUG, the rest are not members or have no idea what TUG Is. 

I’ve been sending people to sign up here left and right today to learn as much as they can.


----------



## Bootsie

CPNY said:


> It’s amazing how many long time owners still don’t even know what they own or how to use it. I created a Facebook group for Marriott and vistana owners, I polled to see how many are members of tug and added an option of “what is TUG” in the poll. 20% of those polled are members of TUG, the rest are not members or have no idea what TUG Is.
> 
> I’ve been sending people to sign up here left and right today to learn as much as they can.



Hello, what is the name of your FB group?  Thank you.


----------



## CPNY

Bootsie said:


> Hello, what is the name of your FB group?  Thank you.











						Abound by Marriott/Vistana Vacation Club Owners | Facebook
					

This is a forum for owners by owners to exchange best tips for maximizing their ownership. A place for Sharing experiences of ownership to educate new and existing owners to enjoy some of the best...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Bootsie

CPNY said:


> Abound by Marriott/Vistana Vacation Club Owners | Facebook
> 
> 
> This is a forum for owners by owners to exchange best tips for maximizing their ownership. A place for Sharing experiences of ownership to educate new and existing owners to enjoy some of the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Thank you!


----------



## pedro47

Excellent article IMHO and it did not cost one dollar to read.


----------



## eileenie7

Has anyone purchased a timeshare resale thru Timeshare Broker Services, based in Orlando?


----------



## PapaPandMamaJane

Well, after a painful few years, we have this Hilton timeshare in Orlando and no idea what we got into. Several thousands of dollars later I wish I knew what to do. I just want to get some money back or get out but don’t want to lose all this money. Help!! I don’t really even know what we bought or what to do either. Feeling like an idiot…


----------



## WManning

eileenie7 said:


> Has anyone purchased a timeshare resale thru Timeshare Broker Services, based in Orlando?


They are a preferred resale broker for Wyndham. 








						Featured Resellers
					

Are you a Club Wyndham owner looking to sell your timeshare? Learn more about trusted Club Wyndham featured resellers.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

PapaPandMamaJane said:


> Well, after a painful few years, we have this Hilton timeshare in Orlando and no idea what we got into. Several thousands of dollars later I wish I knew what to do. I just want to get some money back or get out but don’t want to lose all this money. Help!! I don’t really even know what we bought or what to do either. Feeling like an idiot…



Welcome to TUG - Timeshare Users Group

My suggestion is learn how to use what you paid for & own, and then enjoy the vacations.
There is a  forum on TUG.dedicated to Hilton TS users.

If you bought a $ 20,000 car with a  stick shift , and had no idea how to operate a clutch - would you give the car  away for nothing or would you learn how to use it ?


----------



## Passepartout

PapaPandMamaJane said:


> Well, after a painful few years, we have this Hilton timeshare in Orlando and no idea what we got into. Several thousands of dollars later I wish I knew what to do. I just want to get some money back or get out but don’t want to lose all this money. Help!! I don’t really even know what we bought or what to do either. Feeling like an idiot…


No reason to feel badly. You should know that very few timeshares have positive financial value. Their value is in their use and the memories using them create. 
So introduce yourselves in the HDVC Forum, and get to using what you own. The points you own automatically carry over for one year after their 'use year', so get out whatever paperwork you have and find out what date of the year that annual usage starts. You might have some older points that aged out and that's water under the bridge, but you have at least 2 darn nice vacations in a well respected system to get to using. Covid is winding down and the resorts are clean and safe. 

Don't feel 'like an idiot'. We all started sometime, and the bunch around here are pretty helpful and friendly. We don't allow any flaming, so ask what questions you have and WELCOME TO TUG!

Jim


----------



## TheHolleys87

PapaPandMamaJane said:


> Well, after a painful few years, we have this Hilton timeshare in Orlando and no idea what we got into. Several thousands of dollars later I wish I knew what to do. I just want to get some money back or get out but don’t want to lose all this money. Help!! I don’t really even know what we bought or what to do either. Feeling like an idiot…


As others have suggested, you can probably learn a lot by reading and asking questions on the HGVC forum, which is *HERE. *I can vouch for how helpful people are on TUG!


----------



## vaycayqueen

Hi! I'm new as well and feel like @papaandmamajane. Excited to learn how to make the most of this. Any groups for The Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando, FL? Need help navigating through the RCI and "point system,"


----------



## Passepartout

vaycayqueen said:


> Hi! I'm new as well and feel like @papaandmamajane. Excited to learn how to make the most of this. Any groups for The Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando, FL? Need help navigating through the RCI and "point system,"


There is not a dedicated forum for the Vacation Village group, but lots of info on RCI and their Point system. How long ago did you buy? If within the last week, you can rescind, and then buy a resale. Same benefits, but far less cost. All timeshares are 'used', so there is no difference except cost acquiring a resale.

If you bought longer ago and just want pointers, read the 'Newbie' forums. If you are planning on doing a lot of exchanging through RCI, consider paying the $15 to join nTUG as members so you see the site without ads, and have access to reviews of thousands of resorts worldwide. Know that if your ownership is in RCI points, it's an either/or deal. Either you use a week at your resort, or use the points with either the internal exchange or through RCI. There is a cost to these exchanges- your annual maintenance fee, plus a roughly $300 each exchange fee top go somewhere else. There are also 'Last Call' and Extra Vacations on RCI site.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## dioxide45

Passepartout said:


> There is not a dedicated forum for the Vacation Village group,


Sure there is!








						Vacation Village Resorts
					

Discussion Topics and information about the Vacation Village Timeshare Resort System




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Passepartout

dioxide45 said:


> Sure there is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation Village Resorts
> 
> 
> Discussion Topics and information about the Vacation Village Timeshare Resort System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


Okey-Dokey. There the OP goes.


----------



## macmanrider

CPNY said:


> It’s amazing how many long time owners still don’t even know what they own or how to use it. I created a Facebook group for Marriott and vistana owners, I polled to see how many are members of tug and added an option of “what is TUG” in the poll. 20% of those polled are members of TUG, the rest are not members or have no idea what TUG Is.
> 
> I’ve been sending people to sign up here left and right today to learn as much as they can.


Looking on Facebook for a GPR group if anyone one no's of one i would appreciate info


----------

